# losing fitness while sick



## kreuzberg (Feb 1, 2009)

So I put this thread in the training section, but I think it might be better suited to here.
My question is:
I've been really sick for the past four days and consequently have had to take three days off of training so far. I have had a fever, killer sore throat, general congestion, and yesterday I tried to ride inside really easy, but I lasted twenty minutes because my throat began to hurt more (even though it was crazy low intensity). I know this isn't just a head cold that you ride through. 

So today will be the fourth day and I'm just curious: about how much fitness do you lose after four days off? 
I'm focusing on getting better, but I would like to have an idea of what the damage will be and how long it will be till I am back to normal.

I have been consistently putting in between 16 and 20 hours on the bike every week since last october. So maybe me getting sick is a result of being a little overtrained, in which case after the time off I might end up feeling stronger?

Thanks!


----------



## jtw1n (Sep 20, 2008)

You will lose some but its better to take that hit and get better sooner than push through it and make yourself much worse. I have been told you can ride with illness as long as its above the neck. Once you get full body issues like a fever or something in your lungs you need to stop and get over it because heavy exertion with certain illnesses can lead to very serious health issues. It won't ruin your season or kill your training just get over it and pick up where you left off.


----------



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

Don't let what me happened to you. I was getting in really good shape for this season, climbing bigger hills, going faster and longer than I ever had before. I was probably training as much or a little less than you (12 to 16 hrs a week). In the early part of February, I got the flu and it devastated my lungs. Long story short, I ended up not riding for 6 weeks and my endurance and strength fell to pieces. I'm gonna spend this spring break getting back in shape though. I hope you feel better and take care of those lungs!


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

You won't lose anything over 4 days, unless your sickness results in long term side effects.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I was just sick for 2-3 weeks with what you have. I did a TT today and gained a whole 8 seconds since the TT prior to getting sick. You have no worries. There is very little setback to an already fit body. The only thing that will set you back is being silly and trying to train while you're still sick. Rest up until you are 100% lest you risk relapsing which can be much worse than the first round and much more time off the bike. I also stayed clear of using antibiotics and medications. I stuck with fruit juices, vitamins, clear liquids, chicken soup etc.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

you're not going to lose anything. Focus on getting healthy again to be able to put quality time on the bike not just time. It's not just time on the bike that makes us fast......... quality man, quality.

Sleep, and drink, and sleep and drink.

Starnut


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I know just how you feel. After the fourth day I was pushing a 102 fever and had not eaten in two days. It finally broke on the fith day to where I had the strenght to get out of bed. I am giving myself two additional days of rest before I get on the trainer (it is cold any rainy here so I am limiting any outside activities). Hopefully nothing has been lost but I know I will have to start off slow.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

im dealiing with teh same thing right now. been riding and havnt taken more than 2 days off in a row, doing at least 5 days per week, as well as racing on the weekends.

itll be up to 12 days without riding now though. busy week, followed by rain, followed by sick.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

After a week or so of rest you might actually perform better. That has happened to me on occasion, where I had to take a week off for this or that and came back feeling stronger.


----------



## pooja84 (Apr 15, 2009)

I can understand your problem but don't worry. You won't lose anything. Take proper care of yourself or else you might get into a big problem. Hope you get well and be fit for riding your bike.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I feel your pain, like so many others. I have been ill for only 3 days now, but I feel lazy and fat and slow. You have to force yourself to rest and concentrate on the diet while you're down. Listen to your body, and chances are you may come back even stronger in the long run.


----------

